# Những Điều Chưa Biết Về Nệm Bông Ép



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (13/12/18)

Nệm bông ép là vật dụng khá thân thuộc với nhiều gia đình bởi tính tiện lợi và giá cả hợp lý​​Nệm bông ép được làm hoàn toàn bằng xơ polyester hay còn gọi là bông gòn nhân tạo, nệm bông ép còn phải trải qua quá trình sản xuất trên dây chuyền hiện đại, do vậy không khó hiểu khi vật liệu của nó liên kết với nhau chặt chẽ, mang lại sự êm ái, độ đàn hồi tốt và nhất là an toàn cho sức khỏe của mọi người.​​Nhìn chung, kết cấu của nệm bông ép cũng tương đối đơn giản, không phức tạp như nệm lò xo. Nó gồm một tấm gòn được ép chặt, phần vỏ được làm bằng nhiều loại chất liệu như vải gấm, nhung, cotton, valize… với công dụng bao phủ ruột. Trong đó, hai vật liệu được dùng nhiều nhất để sản xuất vỏ nệm bông ép là vải gấp và cotton.​​*1. Ưu điểm của nệm bông ép*​+ Nệm với kết cấu vững chắc, giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể người dùng tốt, đảm bảo cột sống luôn duy trì ở trạng thái thẳng, phần lưng không bị trũng.​​+ Bởi vì nệm có cấu trúc nhiều sợi polyester kết dính với nhau, vậy nên những khoảng hở li ti được tạo ra có tác dụng giúp lưu thông không khí một cách hiệu quả. Bên cạnh đó, độ cứng cao của nệm cũng là một yếu tố giúp phần tiếp xúc của cơ thể với bề mặt nệm nhỏ nhất, từ đó mang lại cảm giác thoáng mát tuyệt đối cho người dùng.​​+ Xơ polyester được kiểm nghiệm thực tế, đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khỏe của mọi người. Trong quá trình sản xuất đệm, nhà sản xuất cũng không sử dụng bất kỳ phụ gia nào, thậm chí khi dùng nó cũng không có mạt bụi và hiệu quả kháng vi sinh vật cực tốt, vậy nên sức khỏe của con người luôn luôn được đảm bảo khi lựa chọn nó.​​+ Tiện lợi với thiết kế nệm gấp 3 tấm​Những ngôi nhà nhỏ trong thành phố có diện tích eo hẹp, do vậy mà việc chọn đồ dùng nội thất cũng như chăn ga gối nệm đòi hỏi cũng cần được chăm chút hơn. Thấu hiểu điều đó nhà sản xuất đã cho ra đời dòng sản phẩm nệm cao su nhân tạo gấp 3, nó cho phép gấp gọn để tiết kiệm diện tích, ngăn chặn bụi bẩn bám lên nệm, và khi muốn sử dụng chỉ cần bung một phát là có thể ra dễ dàng. Ngoài ra, nệm còn có độ bền cao và giá bán phù hợp với khả năng tài chính của mọi người.​​_



_
_Nệm bông ép gấp ba TATANA_​
*2. Nhược điểm của nệm bông ép*​+ Nếu người dùng muốn tìm một chiếc nệm êm ái thì nệm bông ép không phải là lựa chọn lý tưởng. Bề mặt nệm cứng mang lại cho người dùng nhiều lợi ích sức khỏe, tuy nhiên một số chiếc nệm cao su êm ái cũng có thể mang lại sự thoải mái và làm nhiều người tin tưởng lựa chọn nó nhiều hơn.​​Đôi khi một số nhà sản xuất kém uy tín còn sử dụng vật liệu dởm, không những gây ảnh hưởng đến môi trường mà còn tác động đến trực tiếp các khách hàng.​​



​​*3. Kích thước của nệm*​Thị trường với nhiều loại kích thước nệm bông ép khác nhau. Sẽ thật đơn giản nếu bạn chỉ cần chọn tấm nệm mình thích để lên sàn nhà, còn nếu có giường thì phải đo đạc kích thước cẩn thận trước khi mua nệm. Dù mua nệm lớn hay nhỏ hơn giường thì đều gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe cũng như tiền bạc của khách hàng.​​Với những thông tin trên, bạn đọc có thể dễ dàng nắm bắt được đặc điểm của nệm bông ép cũng như đảm bảo đưa ra sự lựa chọn tốt nhất cho mình. Còn nếu muốn được tư vấn thêm bạn hãy liên hệ ngay với Tatana nhé!​


----------

